# Middle age couple wanting to relocate to cyprus with a Downs Syndrome male



## anfidel (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello,
We are a middle aged couple who would like to relocate to Cyprus . We have a Downs Syndrome Brother/brother in law who would need to come along with us . There are a number of questions but mainly are there any provisions for this situation i.e daycare , groups with learning disabilities that meet up , or any form of possible employment that he may be able to do. He is 52 yrs of age , any advice with this unusual situation would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome to the site.there are groups in paphos who have meet on a tusday at Anglican church hall in kato the number for the welfare council is 26953725
so there is help there just about finding it. hope you can sort out your move &enjoy your life in the sun .
Tricia


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

There is a support group for people with Downs Syndrome and their families. 
The Pancyprian Association of Downs Syndrome

tel: +357 22 376 995

They might be able to give you information on the situation in Cyprus.

regards
Barbara


----------



## johnsymonds (Sep 3, 2008)

anfidel said:


> Hello,
> We are a middle aged couple who would like to relocate to Cyprus . We have a Downs Syndrome Brother/brother in law who would need to come along with us . There are a number of questions but mainly are there any provisions for this situation i.e daycare , groups with learning disabilities that meet up , or any form of possible employment that he may be able to do. He is 52 yrs of age , any advice with this unusual situation would be greatly appreciated.


Hi there, We have an adult Downs SYndrome daughter and we spend a fair bit of the year in Cyprus. I would say that the services are virtually nonexsistant. Work opportunities nil and groups (what groups)!!!! Handicapped folk tend to be looked after within the extended family system. Sorry we could not be more positive, but we woiuld never move to Cyprus full time with our daughter although we love the Island


----------



## anfidel (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you for your Email 


Anfidel


----------

